# what colors can dogs see?



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I always grew up being told that dogs were colorblind but I have been hearing lately that they can see color or only certain colors. I'm getting a lot of different answers. Does anyone know?


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Certain shades, they are kinda colorblind, but not wholly. 
This is a neat link I was showing our kid abut how tobi sees since she was asking a few weeks ago, you can take a picture and it kinda adjusts it to give an idea of how they wold see the same image.
Dog Vision


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

Not sure, but I can tell you a story about one of my dogs. Seamus loves to go to Home Depot. The associates there all wear orange aprons and they often have treats for him.

Last summer we were at an outdoor concert. Seamus alerted to something behind me, he was standing up, pulling on the leash, just staring at something. After a few minutes a lady came up and said "your dog has been staring at me, I thought I'd come and meet him:.

She had a folded up shopping bag that was the same color as the orange Home Depot aprons. Seamus thought they were making an outside call, all for him!!!

Joe



NutroGeoff said:


> I always grew up being told that dogs were colorblind but I have been hearing lately that they can see color or only certain colors. I'm getting a lot of different answers. Does anyone know?


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow! That's a really cool link! Thank you!


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

StdPooDad said:


> Not sure, but I can tell you a story about one of my dogs. Seamus loves to go to Home Depot. The associates there all wear orange aprons and they often have treats for him.
> 
> Last summer we were at an outdoor concert. Seamus alerted to something behind me, he was standing up, pulling on the leash, just staring at something. After a few minutes a lady came up and said "your dog has been staring at me, I thought I'd come and meet him:.
> 
> ...


Haha. Oh wow. That's really funny.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

My father has always told me they could see orange, yellow and blue. That green and red was just shades of grey for them.

Charlie LOVES orange. If I can get a toy in bright orange, I always do. I have a pair of bright orange running shoes just because Charlie thinks orange is great LOL. The only balls she will play with are the orange rubber hockey balls. I've noticed Remi loves the color yellow. She always goes for the yellow toys at the store so I get a lot of those, too. They pay attention to blue things but they seem to like the orange and yellow.

I had a green ball once when Charlie was a pup and we were playing with it in the yard (with grass lol) and she couldn't for the life of her see it when I threw it. The ball was clearly a different color from the grass, to humans. She had to sniff if out to eventually find it, it was too funny.


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

That would explain Seamus and the Home Depot orange bag.



Kassandra said:


> My father has always told me they could see orange,...


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I guess that is why my lab loves his blaze orange training dummy. It makes perfect sense now.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

Dog TV has some video from a dog's perspective.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Tobi said:


> Certain shades, they are kinda colorblind, but not wholly.
> This is a neat link I was showing our kid abut how tobi sees since she was asking a few weeks ago, you can take a picture and it kinda adjusts it to give an idea of how they wold see the same image.
> Dog Vision


Thats cool. If it's correct, then dogs see lots more colors than I realized.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Ya its crazy all they can see. I remember when I was really young (and very gullible) someone had me convinced that dogs couldn't see in 3D either. Haha.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

naturalfeddogs said:


> Thats cool. If it's correct, then dogs see lots more colors than I realized.


Yeah, when I first started looking into it I was amazed, I figured they don't see in out brilliance because maybe their poor little minds would beon overload from all the brilliant colors lol!


----------

